
War on talent - nobsyo
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/c53a9282-735e-11e5-bdb1-e6e4767162cc.html
======
dag11
Can't seem to read it, there's a paywall.

~~~
nostrademons
Google [war on talent financial times], it'll show up.

TBH I didn't think it was worth reading; just someone complaining about how
"talent" becomes meaningless as a word when it's applied to Walmart stockers.

